# Best drugstore leave-in conditioner???



## tinkerbellz (Mar 24, 2007)

hi everyone, I wanted to know which drugstore leave-in conditioner you think is great or not so great??

I've been using the aussie 2-in-1 leave-in conditioner + frizz control which is the first one I've tried and it seems to be working okay since i have wavy/curly hair and it kinda tames it...but if something else is better then please share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thanks in advance!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 24, 2007)

I like Pantene or Thermasilk.


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 24, 2007)

I've used the infusium leave in conditioner and liked it.

I know it's not a drug store leave in, but HSH's tri-wheat leave in is fantastic.


----------



## LisaM07 (Mar 24, 2007)

Stay away from VO5's leave in conditioner/detangler... its terrible! Made my hair extremely hard to comb through and it ended up getting frizz. I use Healthy Sexy hair's Tri Wheat... and its wonderful! best ive ever used.I dont think i will ever want to use anything else.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2007)

infusium.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 24, 2007)

Infusium 23 Leave-In-Conditioner never fails. I've been using it for years. I've tried others but no other drug store brand compares.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 24, 2007)

I like Infusium and Garnier Fructis


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 24, 2007)

I love Got2b hair products. They have a leave in treatment, in a blue bottle with pump. Sorry, the name esapes me. And they have other products as well.

Drugstore $5


----------



## tinkerbellz (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks for the replies!! my old bottle of aussie is running out so I will be heading to the store to pick up one of the recommendations


----------



## Ricci (Mar 24, 2007)

No idea since I only but the chemical fre stuff like Organic


----------



## ivette (Mar 25, 2007)

pantene or l'oreal


----------



## MindySue (Mar 25, 2007)

i liked it. ha


----------



## Noir Sakura (Mar 25, 2007)

I use Garnier Long and Strong Anti- Split End Leave In or Pantene Classic Care Detangler. Both work well for me.


----------



## lourdes1113 (Apr 6, 2007)

Garnier Fructise


----------



## nursie (Apr 6, 2007)

neutrogena triple moisture leave in


----------



## cml (Apr 6, 2007)

INFUSIUM!!


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 6, 2007)

pantene Pro-v deep moisturizing. thats what im using right now!


----------



## Hypercool (Apr 9, 2007)

L'Oreal was my hair serum..

now..i jst started to use Garnier fructis ...

i feel that garnier is great for my hair...

is it possible to post the photos of these conditioners...

i tried to find the garnier am using.. couldnt find..


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmmm you all make me want to buy every leave in conditioner that was recommended=)


----------

